# I need some hugs, please...



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I haven't been posting much lately, because I have been busy with buying a house. However, I would really appreciate if all my friends here could just give me a big hug. My little baby Ru is not eating all her food. She is sleeping most of the day. She is so weak and fragile. I know that this is just the natural course of events with old age, but it hurts. She doesn't seem to be in any pain. She is just fading away. There is nothing anyone can do, it is simply life. I just need some hugs, because I am so scared and lonely. I hug her and hold her and love her. My little baby Ru.:crying:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sending you a huge hug, Sylvia. And a gentle little one for Ru, too. I'm sorry you're going through this


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> Sending you a huge hug, Sylvia. And a gentle little one for Ru, too. I'm sorry you're going through this


Thank you, girlfriend.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: Oh Sylvia:smcry: I so know what you are going through:smcry:I am soooo sorry:smcry: just hold her as much as you can, :smcry:

I have been having a really hard time, Friday would have been Miss Bow's 15th birthday. ((((Sylvia ))))
I know little Roo know's mommy loves her, hold on to every moment, I wish I had another day with my Button's
I will be praying for you and precious Roo


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

This not eating & sleeping all the time it is their way of shuting down. It hurts us to see and in older people it is called failure to thrive. I saw my Mom & wire fox terrier do this a year apart. I send you many hugs & my empathy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

A big hug for you Sylvia, I too understand. I sat here brushing the wee little one tonight with tears streaming down my face missing my baby girl. Life goes on, but it sure ain't easy. Just hug and love on her as much as you can.


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about your little one. Getting old is part of life but when it is happening to a loved one, it is hard to watch. Hold your baby tight.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so very sorry Sylvia. It must be awfully scary and painful for you to watch her fade away. Sending you lots of hugs and a gentle hug for Ru also. :wub: Bless her sweet heart. rayer:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you. I know that I have to be strong. Ru is a real trooper and may very well hang on until her sixteenth birthday. I just feel fragile and in need of support. Thank you, for giving me that boost.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:

Hugs for you and Ru....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylvia - I'm sorry to read this and am sending you hugs. Ru's been one lucky girl to have you as her mom. :grouphug:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :smcry: Oh Sylvia:smcry: I so know what you are going through:smcry:I am soooo sorry:smcry: just hold her as much as you can, :smcry:
> 
> I have been having a really hard time, Friday would have been Miss Bow's 15th birthday. ((((Sylvia ))))
> I know little Roo know's mommy loves her, hold on to every moment, I wish I had another day with my Button's
> I will be praying for you and precious Roo


I know, Paula. When I was just a newbie to this forum, Miss Bow was already in danger..she did hang on though, didn't she? I feel your pain and Matilda's confusion. Do you think that if we are very, very good, we may go to place in the enormous universe, over which a loving God presides and reunites us with all the dear souls we loved on earth? I believe that you believe that Paula. I am going to hold my breath for as long as it takes to have this belief proven . 

Thank you for your support.


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Sending you both hugs... <3


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Tones of (((hugs))) are coming your way <3


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww Sylvia hugs to you and Sweet Ru.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Gentle little hugs for your Ru and for you. :hugging:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Awww Sylvia, I know that seeing age catch up on Ru is breaking your heart. We don't have them with us long enough. Life is just too short. :grouphug:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Sylvia, sending you and Ru lots of hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug: I know how hard it is. Stay strong.:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:crying::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:grouphug: more hugs for you Sylvie. It is sad to see them age as they are still your little baby.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, it hurts, Slyvia. I know how much it hurts. Every day we have with our babies is truly a blessing. Please give your baby girl a kiss from me.

I love and hug you Slyvia with all my heart. 
Xoxoxo oxoxox


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sylvia..be assured a big hug is being given to you and one for little RU too. This is such a hard time to go thru and one that always seems so unfair that their time with us is so short.
Don't know how many times 'way-back-when' that I'd say NO MORE! I can't do this anymore.... but then I knew ...the pain of loss was so worth having had them enrich our lives.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Huge hugs Sylvia! Huge huge hugs!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sylvia, sending a big hug to you and Ru.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Here is the biggest cyber hug I can give.. SQUEEZE -- Did you feel it? I know how you feel and it certainly all hits home Sylvia for all of us that just love love love these beautiful wonderful dogs. They just can never live long enough no matter what ever. The most valued lessons in life I learned from my Chardy. She was the best teacher I ever had. I carry her memory in my heart each day and her spirit lives on within my McC and Bimmer. Bless your big heart!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

....the hardest part of owning a pet is losing them....:crying:

Hug her often.

:grouphug: A cyber hug is all I can do from over here on the other side of the country...


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sylvia, sending lots of hugs for you and Ru. No matter how long we have them, it is never long enough.
:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Hugs to you Sylvia!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Sylvia, There is never enough time with a beloved pet. Sending hugs:grouphug::grouphug:. Ru is so lucky to have such a good Mommy.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh Sylvia, it is so hard. Sending hugs for you and Ru.
You are doing the most important thing - just being there with her.
I am sure she feels comfort and love just knowing you are there.
When my Molly got to this stage, I would sometimes take her outside and we would sit together in the sunshine with her on my lap and just be. Just sitting there with her, even though she was so weak, I felt so very lucky to love another being so deeply and I knew she loved me too. I know that Ru feels that deep love and devotion from you, and it is everything. It is what life is all about. :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, Sylie, I agree w/Kathtleen---what you are feeling is painful but it is a good thing. Firstly it shows that you can love deeply another, and that you value so much what you have shared together. Some people never get to experience that deep bond. 
Letting go is the hardest part. Sometimes they hold on to us because they know how much we will suffer if they give up---our grand-dog was like that. They know no limits when it comes to loving us.
My heart breaks for both of you---and for so many of us who have had to let go.
Is there a place where we will be reunited? I believe with all my heart that this is a yes! I don't think it has anything to do w/being good though. . . otherwise most of us would be shut out completely. 
Sending you both much love & many prayers.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Sylvia. I bet that must be hard to watch. Many hugs to you and Ru. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylvia, my heart goes out to you with much love and many hugs ... and, for your beloved Ru, too.

I want to write more, but, I can't right now. I will make an effort to do so later this evening.

Please just know for now ... that I care and love you very much, dear friend. :heart:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh Sylvia, you dear sweet girl. Just hold that precious baby girl as much as you can. You've are both so fortunate to have had each other for this long. I truly believe that they will be waiting for us with tails wagging and beautiful bright shining eyes. Hugs to you both.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

It's so heartbreaking to watch our little one's age and their activity level drop. I'm glad that she doesn't seem to be in any pain. I'm sure that though her body is old and she can't play as she used to, that her dreams are filled with fond memories and much love.... *hugs* for you and your sweet little Ru


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm sorry that I'm just now seeing your post  . There is absolutely nothing easy about watching our sweet fluffs end their journey here in this world. All we can do is love them every second of every day and assure them of the peace that is promised in the next world. I have no doubt that you are the worlds best Mommy and that your baby knows how very blessed they are to have you. Please know that we are all here for you, with big shoulders to lean on and loving hugs to share. Thoughts are with you dear friend.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree with Paula, just hold her as much as possible, give her gentle care. It is so very difficult when they are sick or are in the senior years. Ru has had such a great life, think of all the happy times as you hold her. She know how much you love her. No one knows when the time will come to leave this world for the next. You may still have quite a time and more adventures to tackle. She could also just be a bit despondent because of all the activities. Cherish the time - hugs to you and gentle hugs to her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sylie, how do you expect she will adjust to your new place? My 2 have traveled so much that it is pretty easy for them, but I think for Ru it might not be so easy. Something else to think about.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you all, dear friends, for your hugs and consolation. Ru is sleeping in her bed next to my desk. She doesn't like to be touched, but she is always close. There are four stairs down to the family room. She has a hard time with those, because she slips and slides, but if I go to pick her up she jumps. I'm so afraid that she will get hurt. But, upstairs, main level, or family room she must always be in the same room as me. She just goes to her own bed and goes back to sleep.

I'll give her very gentle hugs from her aunties and Uncle Walter. 

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug: back to you.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Sylie, how do you expect she will adjust to your new place? My 2 have traveled so much that it is pretty easy for them, but I think for Ru it might not be so easy. Something else to think about.


I don't really think she will mind it. We have moved several times and the dogs have all been excited about the new place. As long as she has a bed in every room, she will be fine. To tell you the truth, I am hoping she will last until we move in the end of March...because I want to be able to bury her in our forever yard.:crying:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sylie, I will pray that she makes it and I totally understand. I have never had a place to bury any of ours---even the grand dog. We did bury our Bitzi "by nacht u. nebel" meaning at night & in the fog---and planted a tree over her grave in one of our rented houses (I later told the land lord---after he praised the olive tree for it's growth). Otherwise all were buried at a conference center in Greece where we knew the owner & he gave us spaces (3). Putting our Kirby there (he was the first) was one of the hardest things I have ever done. I get teary thinking about it even now. 
I pray you will have a remembrance spot as beautiful as your relationship has been.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Sylvia, I am sending big hugs because I know what it's like to have a dog for so many years and watch the toll on them because of their advanced age. Losing Tiffany at 17-1/2 was so, so hard; I still can't talk about it. I completely understand you wanting her to hang on so she can be put to rest in your new yard.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

So sorry you have to go through this. Keep your baby comfortable, they know you do the best for them. Hugs and prayers to you...


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sending a big virtual hug to you dear Sylvia


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sylie said:


> I know, Paula. When I was just a newbie to this forum, Miss Bow was already in danger..she did hang on though, didn't she? I feel your pain and Matilda's confusion. Do you think that if we are very, very good, we may go to place in the enormous universe, over which a loving God presides and reunites us with all the dear souls we loved on earth? I believe that you believe that Paula. I am going to hold my breath for as long as it takes to have this belief proven .
> 
> Thank you for your support.


Sylvia, I believe God loves us so much, that's one reason he made animals for us to enjoy. God delights in our being happy, he knows everything about us, he knew ahead that you would have Ru, he made her especially for you Sylvia. There will never be another Ru, she was especially made for you to love. 
I believe there is a place set aside for our loved animals, down here we call it Rain Bow Bridge, it's in heaven, just take a moment and think of the most beautiful place you have ever seen, then think of a place where you felt safe, and a time when you felt so much happiness in your life and so much love that you wish it would have never ended, well Heaven is a place of peace, joy, love, a place where there is no sin, no saying goodbyes, a place where you can worship God and thank him for his great love, for his, for his mercy and grace. I believe God delights in giving us our dogs, he knows they love unconditional, they delight in us being with them, even those days when we might not be at our best, they still are beside us and still love us, God made them that way so we could have a taste of him and of heaven.
Sylvia God knows the deep hurt in your heart, he knows the deep sadness he whispers it's going to be ok, that's why he gave us memories, so we have them to hold on to until the day we reunite with our loved ones. 
I am struggling today, Miss Bow's 15th birthday is tomorrow, I wanted to share that with her, but God had another plan. I wouldn't want my Miss Buttons and Bows to come back down here the way she was, she was so frail, so tired, she had even stopped eating, now she has a new body she's running free from pain, chasing leaves she loved chasing leaves, she knows we will meet again, she's at peace and waiting for her mommy and daddy and sister Matilda.
Give Ru loves from me, she's tired Sylvia, so enjoy the time you have with her bittersweet, but special.
I love you


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you, Paula. I saved your post to my computer, so that I can read it any time I need comfort.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

It is so very hard - our precious babies have such short lives but are so full of love. Sending you hugs!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

:sLo_grouphug3: Sylvia, I am sending you a big hug. I am so sorry your Ru is slipping away. I feel your pain. Yesterday would have been Cisco's 17th birthday. It's been 4 months since he went to the Rainbow Bridge and I still miss him every day. Take some videos and just treasure every day. I took some video of Cisco on his last days and am so glad I have them.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Sending you lots of HUGGSSS!!!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Sylie my friend....A huge hug and all my energy is being sent to you. As I think about this journey you are now taking, I remember my own journeys and saying goodbye. It has not mattered the means of departure...it is just is never a comfortable path to travel. May God send you peace and a hand to hold as you traverse this bumpy road.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Paula, that was perfect. I will hold on to that as well and will keep you in my thoughts


----------

